#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Surathkal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
NIT Surathkal Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*NIT Surathkal Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Surathkal Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Surathkal Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Quota
*
*Institute Name
*
*Branch name*
*Cut off 2012*

*AI
*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
9633

*HS*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
20395

*AI*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Civil Engineering
7956

*HS*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Civil Engineering
22597

*AI*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Computer Engineering
3616

*HS*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Computer Engineering
11267

*AI*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
4813

*HS*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
15420

*AI*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Electronics & Communication Engineering
3203

*HS*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Electronics & Communication Engineering
8381

*AI*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Information Technology
7369

*HS*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Information Technology
18006

*AI*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Mechanical Engineering
4199

*HS*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Mechanical Engineering
16712

*AI*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Metallurgy and Materials Engineering
11809

*HS*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Metallurgy and Materials Engineering
28314

*AI*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Mining Engineering
15154

*HS*
National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal
Mining Engineering
30959




*NIT Surathkal Branches In Engineering:*
Information TechnologyMathematical and Computational SciencesMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials EngineeringMining EngineeringApplied Mechanics and HydraulicsChemical EngineeringChemistryCivil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communications Engineering
*NIT Surathkal Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*

1st Year Total Fee - INR 21,650/-2nd Year Total Fee -  INR 17650/-3rd Year Total Fee -  INR 17650/-4th Year Total Fee - INR  6460/-
*NIT Surathkal Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* 15,075/- Per Year.

*NIT Surathkal Engineering Placements 2012:*

*BRANCH
*
*TOTAL STUDENT*
*ELIGIBLE*
*PLACED*
*%PLACED*

*CIVIL
*
54(*3)
51
40
78

*CHEMICAL*
32(*5)
27(**-7)
13
65

*COMPUTER*
70(*2)
68
64
94

*E & C*
72(*11)
61
58
95

*E & E*
68(*2)
66
61
92

*IT*
68(*4)
64
54
84

*MECHANICAL*
102(*4)
97
88
91

*METALLURGY*
26(*2)
24
21
88

*MINING*
27(*1)
26(**-1)
24
100

*TOTAL(B.TECH)*
518
476
424
89



*NIT Surathkal Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus*:Located on National Highway 17, by the shores of Arabian Sea, NITK Surathkal is one of the only two universities in the world with a private beach, including a lighthouse(the only one in India). The campus is covering an area of about 295 acres (1.19 km2) and is covered by lush green vegetation in many areas.

NIT Surathka has a lush green 250 acre campus. Residential Campus is self sufficient in every aspect. Staff Quarters consists of more than 200 residences with both independent houses and flats. Residential campus is made up of Directors quarters, Professors & Asst professors quarters, Lectures & Asst lectures quarters, Warden quarters, Bachelors quarters and Non-teaching staff colony.
Staff club, shopping complex, banks with ATM facility, post office, schools, hospital, guest house, cafetarias, playground are present in the campus for the benefits of staff

*Central library*:NIT SurathkaLibrary is housed in a spacious three-storied building adjoining the Main building of the Institute on the Southern side. The library, with a floor area of 2,758 Sq mtrs., is segregated into two wings. Periodicals, journals and bound volumes are accessible in the Western wing, while books are housed in the Eastern wing. Three reading halls which can accommodate a total of 600 students provides the peaceful and friendly atmosphere for absorbing the knowledge available through books.The institute follows the semester system and offers the following courses:

PhDM.TechOpenMCAMSc.  PhyscisMSc. ChemistryMBA
*NIT Surathkal Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The institute is a residential engineering college; hence all attending students are required to enroll for hostel accommodation. Students from adjoining areas can commute from home with permission from the institution. There are 12 hostel blocks  ten for undergraduate boys, one for postgraduates and one for girls.

*NIT Surathkal Address:* National Institute of Technology Karnataka , SurathkalSrinivasnagar PO, Surathkal, Mangalore 575025 , India.

*NIT Surathkal Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT Surathkal btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Surathkal btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Surathkal M.Sc Admission 2014, Cutoff, Fee, Placements, Hostel, Campus Facilities AU Silchar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## aashishrockzz4

Sir,
I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?


Thankyou

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> Sir,
> I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?
> 
> 
> Thankyou


Your rank would be around 17000..... U have fair chances to get a good nit... All the best  :):

----------


## shivam17

Can u please give me list of colleges(good) taking through jee mains 2013 but
 in which separate forms have to be filled...?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

This colgs which are not in ccb counselling list have their own forms...  :):

----------


## chaarly

with rank air 4062 can i get mechanical , i m general nd rajasthan candidate?

----------


## sanjayhk7

I have got 10220 rank.can i get it in nitk from HS quota?

----------


## AnishaYata

> I have got 10220 rank.can i get it in nitk from HS quota?


is that ur AIR rank?

----------


## Shreya singh

> with rank air 4062 can i get mechanical , i m general nd rajasthan candidate?


u have fair chances to get mechanical here  :): 

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 PM ----------




> I have got 10220 rank.can i get it in nitk from HS quota?


 yes , Because of your home state quota u have fair chances to get any branch in nitk  :):

----------


## chaarly

in which round i can get mechanical(air 4062)?

----------


## suhannaik

I belong to Karnataka .my AIR rank is 48455. I belong to obc-ncl category. Can i get mechanical branch in nitk surathkal . If not what are the possible branches i may get?---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------I belong to Karnataka .my AIR rank is 48455. I belong to obc-ncl category. Can i get mechanical branch in nitk surathkal under home state?If not what are the possible branches i may get?

----------


## chaarly

nd yar how about sports facilites there , plz mention about regular sports there .

----------


## Shreya singh

> in which round i can get mechanical(air 4062)?


In the First round  :): 

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:42 PM ----------




> I belong to Karnataka .my AIR rank is 48455. I belong to obc-ncl category. Can i get mechanical branch in nitk surathkal . If not what are the possible branches i may get?---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------I belong to Karnataka .my AIR rank is 48455. I belong to obc-ncl category. Can i get mechanical branch in nitk surathkal under home state?If not what are the possible branches i may get?


U have fair chances to get nit suratkal with mech branch because of home state and category quota  :):

----------


## chaarly

nd yr i m from rajasthan, what about food there, i mean will i face any trouble there to settel as food, sports, culture?

----------


## Shreya singh

> nd yr i m from rajasthan, what about food there, i mean will i face any trouble there to settel as food, sports, culture?


In the cols there are many students who are from outside so don't wry about that. All that matters is the colg if it is good so u'll adjust very easily  :):

----------


## suhannaik

My  all state rank is 1874 and state category rank is 271. But the no of seats in nitk is only around 370 for home state candidates. Can i get mech seat against these odds?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> My  all state rank is 1874 and state category rank is 271. But the no of seats in nitk is only around 370 for home state candidates. Can i get mech seat against these odds?


What is your All India Rank ??

----------


## suhannaik

AIR is 48455. Overall category rank is 10872

----------


## sanjayhk7

I have got 10220  AIR rank in mains.can i get IT engg in nitk from HS quota?My state rank is 375 and gm category rank is 331. If i dont get IT should i opt for CS in RVCE or Civil in nitk . please reply

----------

